
‘Space Fabric’ Links Fashion and Engineering - tribonet
http://www.tribonet.org/space-fabric-links-fashion-and-engineering/
======
tyingq
The only link to fashion appears to be one person in this space with a mother
who was in the fashion industry.

Interesting for sure, but headlines just vex me.

~~~
magic_beans
Agreed. Why must the two be linked anyway?

